# Anyone shot chickpeas



## Brainiac (Sep 22, 2012)

Anyone use chickpeas as ammo for targets, it was fun when I was younger...


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Yup, I recently shot one that was a "dry'd" chic pea. It totally blew up. lol Great for kids with light bands in the house to shoot at small targets cause it just explodes on impact. Now, raw chic peas, donno.


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Chickpeas aka Garbanzo beans - I used that as safe ammo learning pickle fork shooting. If it hits your hand, just very light sting or if fork hits, no damage. Use light elastics set-up. For close range plinking, if too far distance, not accurate.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

They'll go through a soda can at close range. After about 15 ft. or so they usually start to curve.

I posted a video a long while back where I put one into a can and it was as good as new when it came out.

Any dried bean is a potential source of ammunition. I feel bad shooting good food though...

Pebbles seem to make more sense to me. No matter how long you cook them, they'll bust your teeth out.


----------

